# ملاعب صابونية وزحليقات وتسالي



## آجمل حكآية (1 أكتوبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
.. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

.
.


" الأرخص في المملكة "

نقوم بتأجير مجموعة ألعاب بسعر خاص

ملعب صابوني ٦ في ١٢ - نطيطة ٤ في ٤
زحليقة ٤ في ٦ في ارتفاع ٥


















المجموعة كاملة بألف ريال فقط

وللأيتام مجاناً

#نقوم أيضاً بتوفير التسالي للحفلات - بليلة - فشار - ذرة - عصائر

" منطقة الرياض وما حولها "

للحجز والاستفسار 0552115567 - 24 ساعة



.
.​


----------

